
Firefox 3.5 Now the Most Popular Browser Worldwide - jmonegro
http://tech.slashdot.org/story/09/12/20/2048235/Firefox-35-Now-the-Most-Popular-Browser-Worldwide
======
timdorr
To be fair, it's still a 30/60 split between all of IE and Firefox.

But the good news is that we should be under 10% for IE6 some time next year.
That has me even more excited!

~~~
oneplusone
Ignoring Asia, IE6 is at about 5% right now. It is small enough to start
ignoring.

~~~
samdk
The source for this story puts IE6 at 10-12% in North America and Europe and
20-35% in South America, Africa, and Asia.

Whether or not IE6 support is still necessary depends on who your target
audience is. Are you targeting a young and tech-savvy crowd? Then drop it. But
if you're working on a project intended to be used by non-profits and
government agencies (as I am right now) then it's unfortunately still
necessary.

~~~
bjelkeman-again
Our target audience is primarily NGOs and organisations working with poverty
in developing countries. IE 6 last month was 17%. IE(5/6/7/8) was 40% and
Firefox/Netscape total was 34%.

------
Poiesis
Unfortunately, Firefox 3.5 is blocked by the company proxy. 3.0 wasn't, but I
guess they're getting wise to those wily engineers trying to use a (arguably)
more secure browser.

Reminds me of the sites they have blocked under the category "productivity",
no joke.

~~~
acemarke
Yeah. Earlier this year, while Firefox 3.5 was in beta, I noticed that the
update check wasn't working any more. I finally figured out that our company
proxy was blocking it (Firefox isn't officially supported at all, but many of
us use it). I promptly browsed to Mozilla's FTP site and pulled down the
installer manually. Silly admins.

------
MikeCapone
I've personally just switched to Chromium from Safari. Firefox on Mac is a dog
and doesn't seem to be getting better.

I wonder if Chrome will start rapidly eating at Firefox's share since more
technically inclined users are probably more like to switch, and more likely
to use FF in the first place.

------
nailer
As of 6:45UK time on Sat BBC News has picked up this story. Interesting how
mainstream this is.

------
jsm386
actual source: [http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser_version-ww-
weekly-200827-...](http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser_version-ww-
weekly-200827-200951)

------
kolosy
how sad that firefox reaches its adoption peak while hitting an all-time low
for stability. it took me 7 years to jump ship from ie to firefox. it took me
1 to go from firefox to chrome.

~~~
w-ll
well from someone that has done a lot with Firefox since 2.0, i jumped the
ship to chrome just 3-4months ago and simply love it. Firefox evolved into a
FireBear.

------
rick_2047
Its fascinating how decisions taken by companies can have such a long term
effect. MS decided to give away IE for free before Mozzila and even now some
how IE6 has a major market share even though Mozzila has a much better product

~~~
rick_2047
A very interesting incident

In October 1997 Internet Explorer 4.0 was released. The release party in San
Francisco featured a ten-foot-tall letter "e" logo. Netscape employees showing
up to work the following morning found the giant logo on their front lawn,
with a sign attached that read "From the IE team ... We Love You". The
Netscape employees promptly knocked it over and set a giant figure of their
Mozilla dinosaur mascot atop it, holding a sign reading "Netscape 72,
Microsoft 18" representing the market distribution.

